# Holy crap I'm not homeless anymore



## anywhere_but_here (Jan 24, 2010)

I can't believe it I actually moved into a house after 2 months of living in the shelter and waiting things to materialize. Karma is telling me that I'm on the right path. I started college and just because of college I have a house to live in now. Holy shit for karma


----------



## carlylanea (Jan 24, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## boucaneer (Jan 25, 2010)

thats nice man. enjoy it, have fun and dont fuck it up.

cheers and good luck mate.

what ya sudying by the way?


----------



## mksnowboarder (Jan 25, 2010)

Haha, more people should take advantage of the college thing if they don't want to be homeless. Last time I was without a home, I signed up, and bam! 23g's a year in financial aid.

Basically, if you don't have income and are independent from your 'rents income (basically, be over 25), you'll get somewhere near that amount. More like 13g's without the work-study. I guess you could even just attend class long enough for the financial aid to be sent out, and then split if you don't care about your credit/future financial aid.

I did a year, and now I'm too restless to sit in class anymore, so I'm planning to leave.

mike


----------



## boucaneer (Jan 25, 2010)

yeah but if you can learn somthing handy then it's fabtastic. all you gotta do is put up with students that have lives a different life from you!

you could show them a thing or two.


----------



## anywhere_but_here (Jan 27, 2010)

well i had to drop out cuz the financial aid didn't come thru. gotta wait until fall semester to get in state tuition that isn't ridiculously expensive. but i can work full time and save up some money and go back get my entrepreneurship aa and get some business loans and start up the head shop that I've been planning on starting


----------



## Apples (Jan 27, 2010)

Let me work in your head shop.


----------



## anywhere_but_here (Jan 28, 2010)

It'll be a while


----------



## boucaneer (Jan 28, 2010)

anywhere_but_here said:


> well i had to drop out cuz the financial aid didn't come thru. gotta wait until fall semester to get in state tuition that isn't ridiculously expensive. but i can work full time and save up some money and go back get my entrepreneurship aa and get some business loans and start up the head shop that I've been planning on starting


 

sorry to hear that. better luck next time round.


----------

